# New here.



## m1895g (May 13, 2013)

Hi all. Just found this site. A link from cast boolits led me here. Been a fan of WWII war birds all my life (61 now). Glad to find this forum. I WILL be back!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2013)

Welcome from the dark side of the Pennines.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2013)

Howdy.


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

Welcome from the other end of the world......


----------



## m1895g (May 13, 2013)

WOW, this site answers questions I never though to ask!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2013)

Apart from "What's the velocity of the Swallow" .......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2013)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.


----------



## A4K (May 14, 2013)

Pull up a piece of furniture mate and make yourself at home! (and bring your models if you have any!)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 14, 2013)

Another welcome from afar, like it's tomorrow here. As you WILL be back, is your name Douglas Mac……….something!


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2013)

Mac Something? Doesn't sound Scot to me Vic.


----------



## m1895g (May 14, 2013)

LOL, no Douglas here. I find the amount of knowledge here to be amazing!


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

Good afternoon, welcome from the saner but, occasional blundering side of the forum here in Plymouth UK (the original)
Cheers
John


----------



## mikewint (May 14, 2013)

Be Welcome, and our little family is only moderately dysfunctional. Good to see another 'Merican join the group. Forgive John he doesn't have a rock to stand on


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Apart from "What's the velocity of the Swallow" .......


Laden or unladen?
Welcome!


----------



## mikewint (May 14, 2013)

With the wind or against?


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2013)

"...thats a rather personal question!"


----------



## Marcel (May 14, 2013)

An african or an European swallow?


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2013)

If you're accusing Me of being knowledgeable, you haven't been reading My posts..... 
no claims of knowing a single thing from me.... .


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## m1895g (May 14, 2013)

I thought I knew a lot about WW11 aircraft but I can see I am a babe in the woods here. Now, if you want to talk shooting, casting, paper patching I am you man. By the way, I haven't seen anything about the f4u Corsair, one of my favorites.


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2013)

Ya ain't looked hard 'nuff pardner! That there Corsair is all about deese forums right cheer!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2013)

Go find Group Build number 13......... there's one in there!
I do blow my own horn now and then.


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2013)

And see what I mean about asking questions about Swallows ? Don't know why I stay here, after all, what have the Romans ever done for us ......?


----------



## at6 (May 25, 2013)

Welcome. As you may have noticed, I rarely post but have found a wealth of information on this site. At 63 I pity the youngsters who can't remember when radial engines were common.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum. We have fun here.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 26, 2013)

I'm the Psychic detective for the WW2aircraft.net Police Department. I can tell you are not quite crazy enough to be here, fortunately that can be fixed.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mikewint (Jun 4, 2013)

"Terry," he said with shock and dismay evident in his voice, "Hadrian gave you a free wall to keep the nasty Scotts out of Briton" And the #1 tourist attraction in northern England


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

That wall looks so effective! It'll probably keep out the majority of Scottish 1-4 year olds AND people who are afraid of stone walls.


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello from jolly old England,
I'll let you into a little secret...I am the ONLY sane one on the forum.
The others are barking mad, mad as cheese or Swedish.
Welcome to the camp
Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> That wall looks so effective! It'll probably keep out the majority of Scottish 1-4 year olds AND people who are afraid of stone walls.



The Scots nicked the stones that the Roman's so laboriously laid.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, took stones this (....) big to do it!


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, took stones this (....) big to do it!



What were the Swedes doing nicking stones?


----------



## mikewint (Jun 4, 2013)

Since the today's wall was on many plots of private land the various owners sold the quarried stone for local building projects. Originally Hadrian's Wall was 117.5 km (73.0 mi) long its width and height were dependent on the construction materials which were available nearby. East of River Irthing, the wall was made from squared stone and measured 3 metres (9.7 ft) wide and five to six metres (16–20 ft) high, while west of the river the wall was made from turf and measured 6 metres (20 ft) wide and 3.5 metres (11.5 ft) high. This does not include the wall's ditches, berms and forts. The central section measured eight Roman feet wide (7.8 ft or 2.4 m) on a 10-foot (3.0 m) base.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> What were the Swedes doing nicking stones?



making ashtrays?


----------



## Readie (Jun 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> making ashtrays?



I thought making Volvo's Chris


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2013)

And I've walked every inch of that bl**dy wall, many, many times! It's not far from where I was born and grew up, and in some beautiful countryside, although wild countryside, with every form of weather you can think of.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 5, 2013)

Terry, the walking trail is listed as 84mi(134km) a good hike up and down a good long weeks trek, supposed to be a bike trail too


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> And I've walked every inch of that bl**dy wall, many, many times! It's not far from where I was born and grew up, and in some beautiful countryside, although wild countryside, with every form of weather you can think of.



Guard Duty?????

I didn't think you were quite THAT old!


----------

